# Anyone ever had their Clomid dose reduced to 25mg???



## mojo86

Hi ladies just after a wee bit advice. For the past two months I have taken Clomid 50mg days 3-7 and ovulated both times. First month the fertility nurse told me my levels came back high indicating I had ovulated more than one egg. Then this month they called me at home to say my levels had more than doubled this month and that although they couldnt be exact, they think I released 5-6 eggs this month. So now this cycle I am taking 25mg days 3-7. Just wondering if anyone has ever had this happen to them or anyone ever ovulated on such a low dose??
Thanks in advance and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Lily7

hi mojo, not me personally but there is a girl on here called Lisa who got her bfp on 25 mg clomid not too long ago, if you do a search for 25 mg clomid it should bring something up, I'm pretty sure she posted a thread because she was worried being on a lower dose than she had heard of, good luck :)


----------



## lisap2008

How can they be sure how many eggs your releasing without a U/S?.
well if they think your overstimulating on 50mg then 25mg should work too. good luck.


----------



## tansey

When I was doing IUI I overstimulated (more than 3 follicles) on 50mg and they said I could try 25mg.


----------



## mojo86

Thanks ladies! I am being monitored through urine samples. 4 samples over the month weekly after AF has finished. Apparently they can tell from that. They have said I will need US monitored next month if I over stimulate on 25mg x


----------



## lisap2008

Which hormone are they claiming tells them your producing up to 6 eggs?.


----------



## mojo86

I have no idea what they measure would need to ask next time which will be two weeks today. I was just releived they were asking me to freeze my urine samples rather than come in for USS!!


----------



## Cherry on top

Hi Mojo86

I have been reading these forums for some time but decided to actually join today after seeing your post. I have been diagnosed with PCOS and also told to use clomid days 3 - 7 they have started me off on 25mg and today is the first day of taking it. I hope that i'm lucky although I know not to get my hopes up too much the first time. They have told me to do the urine samples for 4 weeks too. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## mojo86

Hi Cherry! Your the first lady I have met on here that has done the urine samples! Everyone else seems to be USS monitored! I have to do a urine sample day after AF has finished and then weekly after that. I freeze them and then hand them all in together. Is that the same as you? Good luck on your first round of clomid you never know!! Some women on here do fall pregnant first round!! xx


----------



## Cherry on top

I know you were the first I came across who had to do the urine tests too! Yeah I have been told to freeze them and hand them in together as well. I was thinking of using an ovulation monitor as well but not sure how well it would work if i'm taking clomid. I thought 25mg seemed a low amount so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Hey there Mojo, I was initially on 50mg for my 1st cycle last year, the FS said I had overstimulated too, so they put me onto 25mg. I did 6 cycles last year, and now since having a laparoscopy am on CD28 of my first cycle since the op. They measured by hormone levels via the 21day blood test, and looks like I am ovulating perfectly with this dose. We have another 2 cycles of this dose before we head down the IVF trail :( hope it doesn't come to this.

Baby dust to you! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> hi mojo, not me personally but there is a girl on here called Lisa who got her bfp on 25 mg clomid not too long ago, if you do a search for 25 mg clomid it should bring something up, I'm pretty sure she posted a thread because she was worried being on a lower dose than she had heard of, good luck :)

It was me!!! :hi: Good memory Lily! :) (How are you btw?!)

I did 2 rounds of Clomid 25 mg. I still ovulated late, cd 22 and then cd 24 my BFP cycle. So, I'm not 100% convinced it was the Clomid that made me ovulate, because I was sometimes ovulating on my own, but still late (anywhere from cd 25-cd35). 

But it sounds like 50mg was a little too strong for you, so 25 mg will be perfect!! Lots of luck and :dust:!!!


----------



## Cherry on top

Hi Lisa, it's nice to hear someone ovulated on 25mg on my third day of clomid and keeping everything crossed for ovulation. Xx


Lisa92881 said:


> Lily7 said:
> 
> 
> hi mojo, not me personally but there is a girl on here called Lisa who got her bfp on 25 mg clomid not too long ago, if you do a search for 25 mg clomid it should bring something up, I'm pretty sure she posted a thread because she was worried being on a lower dose than she had heard of, good luck :)
> 
> It was me!!! :hi: Good memory Lily! :) (How are you btw?!)
> 
> I did 2 rounds of Clomid 25 mg. I still ovulated late, cd 22 and then cd 24 my BFP cycle. So, I'm not 100% convinced it was the Clomid that made me ovulate, because I was sometimes ovulating on my own, but still late (anywhere from cd 25-cd35).
> 
> But it sounds like 50mg was a little too strong for you, so 25 mg will be perfect!! Lots of luck and :dust:!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Lily7

Lisa!!!! I have missed you :( How have you been? I am much in the same position as I was the last time we talked, hope you and bump are doing well x


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Lily! I just happened to be looking at the LTTTC board to see if I could offer any help or advice, and saw this thread. Nice to hear from you! I hope you're doing well, sorry you seem to have stalled a bit. So are you doing round 2 of Tamoxifin?? I am doing great thanks. My pregnancy is going so smoothly, I haven't even gotten sick once! :) I have been super lucky and I am so very thankful.


----------



## Little_Ratbag

Lisa - I am intrigued to hear that you ovulated so late and still got preggers. What day of the cycle did you test if it was so late?


----------



## Lisa92881

I tested on cd37, which was 13dpo, because I know from charting I have a 12 day LP. :)


----------



## Lily7

I am cd 9 of my 4th round of tamoxifen now, nothing much happening, glad everything is going smoothly for you x


----------



## Lisa92881

Lily7 said:


> I am cd 9 of my 4th round of tamoxifen now, nothing much happening, glad everything is going smoothly for you x

Well it looks like the Tam is at least making you ovulate, that's half the battle!! ;) I hope this is your lucky cycle, you have waited long enough and you deserve it!!


----------



## bettybee1

mojo86 said:


> Hi ladies just after a wee bit advice. For the past two months I have taken Clomid 50mg days 3-7 and ovulated both times. First month the fertility nurse told me my levels came back high indicating I had ovulated more than one egg. Then this month they called me at home to say my levels had more than doubled this month and that although they couldnt be exact, they think I released 5-6 eggs this month. So now this cycle I am taking 25mg days 3-7. Just wondering if anyone has ever had this happen to them or anyone ever ovulated on such a low dose??
> Thanks in advance and baby dust to you all xxx

hi iam currently on cd 4 of using 25mg clomid too !! i have also being looking to see if it has worked for anyone my docter also told me to take 25mg as i conceived my 1st child on the 1st round of 50mg clomid i got pregnant but had hyper stimulaion which ended in several admissions to hospital and had a complicated pregnancy which ended in csection for too much amniotic water (????) if t was the meds so on the safe side using 25mg ....................... but never heard of anyone taking it ??? how are you getting on with 25mg what cd are you on ? :wacko: so confuzzzed :cry:


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies thanks for all the replies not been on here much as was becoming obsessive again :( I got my results back today and levels indicate I ovulated on 25mg and more than likely 2 eggs as levels still elevated but no where near as bad as last month apparently!

I know this is good news but AF arrived so I am not pregnant this month. Im so fed up this month I just dont understand why I havent managed to fall pregnant if I have ovulated every month on clomid. The nurse also told me today that they allow up to 12 cycles on clomid which I have never heard of before!? Anyone know any more about this?? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi !! That's good news you ovulated on 25 mg !!! :) Docters usually only want people to use it for 6 month but can go upto 12 month it's more for
People who don't ovulate on clomid and are in 150 mg that only use it for 6 month......... Are you using progestrone cream
Or anything else in your cycles ?? :D


----------



## mojo86

bettybee1 said:


> Hi !! That's good news you ovulated on 25 mg !!! :) Docters usually only want people to use it for 6 month but can go upto 12 month it's more for
> People who don't ovulate on clomid and are in 150 mg that only use it for 6 month......... Are you using progestrone cream
> Or anything else in your cycles ?? :D

Hi thanks for your reply its just everything im reading online is saying no more than six months. Im so down just now about the whole thing. I have this nagging feeling that something else is wrong! I know im prob just being silly. I am not using progesterone cream or anything else? Only Preseed. Do you think I should be using progesterone? Would that help? xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi,, Iam a nurse and by what accounts it's no longer than 12 months in a row should it be used becoz after that time it opens more risks ' :) ..... Erm well if you have pcos then that means low progestrone which can mean you ovulate then don't build enough progestrone to implant and carry a baby (like me ) ...... So I use natural progestrone cream about 2-3 days after my postive ovulation test then use it twice a day then on the day of due af I will test for pregnany if neg wait 2 more days and test then if neg again stop the cream and start te whole process again but if you do get pregnant you have to use the cream till 14-16 week ... But honestly it does work you can buy it on amazon eg it worked 1st time
For
Me
Last pregnancy and I've told my friends who have being ttc for a long time to use it and they have also got pregnant x


----------



## bettybee1

*** you use the cream for about 14 days after lh surge x


----------



## mojo86

bettybee1 said:


> Hi,, Iam a nurse and by what accounts it's no longer than 12 months in a row should it be used becoz after that time it opens more risks ' :) ..... Erm well if you have pcos then that means low progestrone which can mean you ovulate then don't build enough progestrone to implant and carry a baby (like me ) ...... So I use natural progestrone cream about 2-3 days after my postive ovulation test then use it twice a day then on the day of due af I will test for pregnany if neg wait 2 more days and test then if neg again stop the cream and start te whole process again but if you do get pregnant you have to use the cream till 14-16 week ... But honestly it does work you can buy it on amazon eg it worked 1st time
> For
> Me
> Last pregnancy and I've told my friends who have being ttc for a long time to use it and they have also got pregnant x

Hey thanks for all your advice!! Did you use progesterone cream while you were on Clomid? x


----------



## bettybee1

Yes I got put on 50 mg of clomid I used preseed everytime I had sex , we had sex everyday lol didn't Want too miss then after I got my lh surge I waited 2 days and used progestrone cream in a morning and night I overstimulated and endend up in hosptial but that's when I found put I was pregnant but if I hadn't gone to hosptial I would of waited 14s after lh surge to test !!! Iam. Currently on cd11 of using 25 mg clomid so gunna do the same this time am very hopefully though :) they say 50% of pregnancies are lost without even realising this is becoz the egg will fertize ten. Start to implant then come straight away as there's not enough progestrone to keep the pregnancy going and women with pcos are more likely to miscarry due to low progestrone so I think I plays a very important part good luck I hope you decide to use it remember to get natural progestrone though what cycle day are you currently on. ??? X


----------



## mojo86

Hey I think I may give the cream a try I am on cd4 and day 2 of clomid 25mg. Thanks! x


----------



## bettybee1

Hi any updates yet have you ovulated ??? Did you buy the cream :) x


----------



## mojo86

Hi I am on cd 12 today and dont think I have ovulated yet. Dont usually ovulate until cd18-20 with a 31/32 day cycle. Didnt try the cream this month as this month my OH is now taking wellman tablets, im taking extra vitamin B and Robitussin syrup and we are still using preseed. So I thought that was enough extra this month if no luck will try the cream next month lol. How are you?? x


----------



## Cherry on top

Hi guys! Just wanted to bring you all up to date I got my results bk and I ovulated on 25mg. I got AF last week so now on my second round of Clomid. Moving in the right direction. Just keep fingers crossed that it keeps going right. Xx


----------



## eatonsangel

bettybee1 said:


> Hi,, Iam a nurse and by what accounts it's no longer than 12 months in a row should it be used becoz after that time it opens more risks ' :) ..... Erm well if you have pcos then that means low progestrone which can mean you ovulate then don't build enough progestrone to implant and carry a baby (like me ) ...... So I use natural progestrone cream about 2-3 days after my postive ovulation test then use it twice a day then on the day of due af I will test for pregnany if neg wait 2 more days and test then if neg again stop the cream and start te whole process again but if you do get pregnant you have to use the cream till 14-16 week ... But honestly it does work you can buy it on amazon eg it worked 1st time
> For
> Me
> Last pregnancy and I've told my friends who have being ttc for a long time to use it and they have also got pregnant x

hi, i wonder if i could ask you a question? i have been on clomid for over 12 cycles, and the stuff you find/hear on here is quite frightening. people often say im high risk for cancer due to this. but this is over ten years, and i have had a 3 children from, which i was led to believe reduces risks, also along with breast feeding. my gynae has re assured us and said clomid is lower end of scale compared to other infertilty drugs and is happy for us to continue, just wondered your views much appreciated


----------

